# More from Slow Cooker



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Had this the other night. Was outstanding!

Beef Tips and Noodles.

1 1/2 lbs. of cubed up stew meat
1/2 lbs. mushrooms
1/2 onion slivered
1(1 oz pack) of dry onion soup mix
1(10 oz) can of cream of mushroom soup(undiluted)
1 (10 oz) can of condensed beef broth(undiluted) 
1/4 cup red wine(optional)
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon cornstarch to aid in thickening
Place beef in the slow cooker and mix the other ingredients in a bowl and pour over the beef. Cook on low for 6-8 hours until beef is tender. Serve over rice or noodles.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks awesome, I would have put sour Cream in it and called it stroginoff though. 1 can of sweet early peas Drained and 1/2 can of diced carrots would have covered your veggies. 

Not knocking please be assured. I think I will make that before heading back to work it looks so good.


----------



## calm-seas-big-fish (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks good. Gonna give it a try. Is condensed beef broth the same as beef consomme? I'm up in the boston area and don't recall ever seeing condensed broth. Who makes it? Thanks


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Might do this over rice...looks great.


----------

